# So, can you live off your own vomit?



## crow (May 16, 2011)

Just thought this was funny. My vomit is 96 proof.


----------



## viking (May 16, 2011)

Hahaha.

Awesome.


----------



## Margarita (May 16, 2011)

Yuck. Somebody doesn't understand the basic process of digestion. xP


----------



## Puckett (May 18, 2011)

it would tear up the lineing in your throat, you can however drink your own piss.


----------



## viking (May 18, 2011)

Puckett said:


> it would tear up the lineing in your throat, you can however drink your own piss.


 And if you were that dehydrated, it would be _really_ yellow.


----------

